# RAD7 und IBM-Portlets



## The_S (18. Jul 2007)

Hi,

als ein Kollege letztens die neue Version vom RAD (7) testhalber installiert hat, wollte er selbstverständlich noch die alten Portlets aus dem RAD6 importieren. Dabei wurden teilweise noch die Standard-IBM-Portlet-Projekte (kein JSR 168) verwendet. Diese Portlets machten aber Probleme mit dem neuen RAD. Leider weiß ich nicht genau was es war und wie es sich geäußert hat, da betreffender Kollege im Urlaub ist und ich heute nur einen Post-It an meinem PC fand, mit dem Hinweis, dass ich mal bei Gelegenheit recherchieren soll, warum der RAD7 mit den alten IBM-Portlets Probleme hat. Aber evtl. kennt das Problem (allgemeines Problem!?) ja jemand und kann mir da weiterhelfen!

Dankeschön!


----------



## The_S (6. Sep 2007)

OK, der RAD7 ist nun auch auf meinem Rechner eingerichtet. Funktioniert auch soweit ohne Problem. Bis auf die Sache mit den IBM-Portlets. Sobald ich ein IBM-Portlet dem EAR-Projekt des Servers (Portal Server 6) zuordne und den Server starte, werden die IBM-Portlets nicht angezeigt und die JSR 168-Portlets werfen einen Fehler. Die Exception habe ich gerade nicht da, könnte ich aber morgen raussuchen und posten.

Danke für (hoffentlich noch kommende  ) Hilfe.


----------



## The_S (16. Okt 2007)

Argh, einfach immer mal wieder publishen (auch wenn schon synchronized), dann läufts. kA warum.


----------

